# [EVDL] Charging Hawker/Enersys SBS60



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bought some SBS60 surplus batteries as 'beginner batteries' for my 
motorcycle project. The documentation I have says to charge them at 2.27 
volts per cell (or 13.62V per battery) with a constant voltage source. 
Since they are made for UPS setups, this makes sense: simple, no big 
hurry to charge, charger is never removed. So far I have no need to 
charge them quickly, so that works for me. I'm using an IOTA DLS-15 
12V/15A charger which puts out a regulated 13.6V. I just charge each 
battery separately. I just want to be sure this is a proper way to do 
it. I don't time the charge since they shouldn't care if they are under 
constant charge (as it would be in a UPS)? So far they seem to work well 
and can deliver impressive amps. I've seen these batteries mentioned on 
the list, so I hope there is some experience out there I can draw on.

- SteveS

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> SteveS wrote:
> > SBS60 surplus batteries... documentation says to charge them at
> > 2.27 volts per cell (or 13.62V per battery) with a constant voltage
> > source... So far I have no need to charge them quickly, so that works
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > SteveS wrote:
> >
> >> SBS60 surplus batteries... documentation says to charge them at
> ...


----------

